# Frontier XE 2003 oil capacity?



## kilmes (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello

What is the Oil Capacity of the Frontier XE 2003 Crew Cab? Im going to do my first oil change on my truck and i dont have the operator manual. 

Thanks


----------



## CactusCat (Aug 21, 2005)

*Oil capacity(or lack there of)*



kilmes said:


> Hello
> 
> What is the Oil Capacity of the Frontier XE 2003 Crew Cab? Im going to do my first oil change on my truck and i dont have the operator manual.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I have an '01 Crew and I assume you have the V6. My manual states 3.5 QTs and that is really what I put in WITH filter change. Just an aside: I find it interesting that a presumably hard working truck has no more oil capacity than that and that the filter is so small. I run Moble 1 and still change the filter at 3000 mi just to prevent clogging and bypass even though the oil will run much longer. Hope this helps.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

kilmes said:


> Hello
> 
> What is the Oil Capacity of the Frontier XE 2003 Crew Cab? Im going to do my first oil change on my truck and i dont have the operator manual.
> 
> Thanks


FWIW, the '04 manual has pretty much what CactusCat's '01 has.

V6 (either one) takes 3-1/2 quarts with filter change, 3-1/8 quarts without. The 4 cyl takes 3-3/4 quarts with filter change (go figure). I have to agree, that's not a lot of oil.


----------

